# Serger Cover



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Just finished it! This matches the sewing machine cover I posted a few weeks ago. These take me about 2 days each... after I've drafted the pattern and figured out how I want to embellish them. I absolutely love this one!

The bows aren't really that brilliant, they blend beautifully, but my flash caught them and reflected.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Beautiful as always CJ! I love the color scheme too. I love red, but too much can be overwhelming. You have just enough to make it pop against the other colors.


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

those are so pretty!


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

I LOVE the fabric!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Pretty darn neat! You are so creative.


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

Very nice, CJ. You have ALMOST inspired me to do some home decor stuff. Not my favorite activity but your stuff is so nice....


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Thank you ladies . Actually home decor is probably my favorite sewing... I really enjoy it.


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

Beautiful......but then ALL your projects are always soooo beautiful and soooo well done.........
I Love It !!!!!
bopeep


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

Very pretty as always.... Um I like the sewing table. What brand is it?


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

That sewing cabinet is a piece of junk! It's a Horn, made for Bernina specifically for the 830 due to it's size and weight. I can't wait to build my studio and be done with sewing cabinets!

I'm going to use kitchen cabinets and counter tops, and have a carpenter come in and put in a well for each machine so I can sew with it flush to the counter. This Horn cabinet vibrates some awful!


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

I am always looking for that special sewing cabinet that will serve my purpose. I just do not have enough room right now and we are looking for a house back out west so we can have our room to spread out.


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

CJ...wow. Are you sure you aren't an interior decorator on the side??? LOVE them!!!


----------

